# Ejari in Abu Dhabi ?



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Is the Ejari system used in Dubai, also used in Abu Dhabi to register tenancy agreements ?

I just wondered as having moved south, I will need to start the residency process for my wife and wondered if the exact same rules apply in Dubai as Abu Dhabi when it comes to Residency etc ?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

No ejari here, you do need a Tawtheeq certificate for certain govt tasks, sponsorship etc


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Okay, so does one just sponsor ones other half without any evidence of a place to live or do they require something else ?

Employer is private sector and I'm giving serious thought to staying in the aparthotel we are in now and selling most of the container contents (when they get here)


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Should be tawtheeq for sponsorship as a tenant, hotel apartments should also be able to provide a document to confirm you are resident there on long term basis.

Lived in hotels for 2 years after few years of renting: it's a lot less stressful, cheaper at some times of the year at least and gets a good amount of cash back or airmiles on a credit card  also hell of a lot easier to move from month to month if i want to or leave UAE when I need to..


----------

